# Kuhlau - Sonatina?



## chopianist (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm looking into learning one of Kuhlau's lovely sonatinas...I don't particularly care from which opus and I'm comfortable with the difficulty of most of them. Is there any one in particular you find especially interesting? Thanks for your help.


----------

